# Best way to jig up for Halving Joints



## Rookie702 (Mar 1, 2012)

Would anybody have any suggestion on how to best set up some kind of jig to create some halving joints to create a grid type structure. I'll only be using 1/4" to 3/8 square pieces of wood but would like to make the grid as accurate as possible. Please see example of picture


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Dedicated dado sled on the table saw with a stop block. Or a miter gauge with a sacrificial fence and a stop block.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Radial arm saw. There's an old FWW article on making shoji screens
using a RAS by a guy who does them for a living. He had it
worked out really well.

You could do it on the table saw too but the RAS method has
gravity holding the parts down more or less so it was easier
to make the joints at the ends of, for example, a stack of
8' sticks. Such end cuts are not the easiest to make on a 
table saw.

You can cut them by hand too the way the old timers do…
it goes pretty quick in such small cross sections. Knock out
the waste with a couple of chisel taps.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You could use a wider material and cross cut the kerf into it then rip to size. This way they would be uniform throughout.


----------

